# Euer absoluter Lieblingsfilm



## GamingX (3. November 2022)

Ich habe die Ehre, mein Nr.1 Film zu verraten:

Drive (2011),

ein Meisterwerk, von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde.


----------



## Finallin (3. November 2022)

Interstellar (2014) -  Es sollte viel mehr solcher Produktionen geben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. November 2022)

Mell Brook's - Spaceballs (1987)


----------



## GamingX (3. November 2022)

Finallin schrieb:


> Interstellar (2014) -  Es sollte viel mehr solcher Produktionen geben.


stimme ich zu,

das ende ist auch so geil, wo er sich mit dem coolen Roboter davon stiehlt


----------



## Anthropos (3. November 2022)

Finallin schrieb:


> Interstellar (2014)


Kann ich mich nur anschließen, ist mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm.
Der Film hat mich damals umgehauen, auch durch die grandiose Filmmusik von Hans Zimmer.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

Braveheart.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Auf einen Film kann ich mich nicht festlegen. Hier mal meine Top Ten:

1.) Star Wars - Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter
2.) Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs
3.) Die Verurteilten
4.) Forest Gump
5.) Matrix
6.) Interstellar
7.) Terminator 2
8.) Oblivion
9.) Einer flog über das Kuckucknest
10.) Braveheart

Eigentlich ist sogar die Top Ten zu wenig. Es gibt noch soviele andere geilen Filme.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2022)

Bei mir gibts nur einen... Dredd...


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2022)

Interstellar ist schon echt cool als bekennender Sci fi Fan.

DER Lieblingsfilm in dem Genre ist für mich aber schwierig.
Bei "Action"-SciFi kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zw. *10 Cloverfield Lane, Riddick *und *1984*
Generell der beste SciFi ever finde ich *Stalker* von 1979.








						Stalker (Film) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Bester Film als solcher ist für mich *PulpFiction*.

Extrem beeindruckt hat mich aber auch* "Brücke nach Terabithia"*
Offiziell ein Kinder-/Jugendfilm, aber mit schwerer Kost, sehr emotional.


----------

